# Ceiling Downlights



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

So we're in this new build house and after being used to the down lights recessed into the ceiling in our old place that I want to put them in here.

I saw a set of 8 in B&Q for £14. 

However on the back of the box it said these units aren't suitable for low energy rated bulbs.

So I can't swap out the GU10 Halogen Bulbs and put in LED ones?

Any advice is welcome as I don't want to buy the wrong set.

Cheers


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure to question but I just bought dimmable, tiltable ones from screwfix, they were £2.67 each. Looked in b and q but similar were a lot more.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I take it these are the ones you were looking at? http://www.diy.com/departments/diall-brushed-chrome-effect-gu10-ceiling-downlight-240v-pack-of-8/286613_BQ.prd

The GU10 halogens they will be supplied with are most likely to be 50w or 35w

So don't see a problem with fitting maybe 5w led GU10's in them fittings...
HTH.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I think they must mean that the are 230v.

The best bulbs I have had have been from LED Hut.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

In our old flat, I just got LED GU10 bulbs and whacked them in existing downlights.

Confused as to why on the box of the above, it says they aren't compatible with energy saving/low wattage bulbs.

Now I've read more into it....

I'm going to get Fire Rated ones. Our new house is a 3 story and there are fire rated doors, so I will do everything I can to keep 'Fire Protection' a priority.

I've seen these... http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-fixed...ractor-pack-brushed-chrome-240v-10-pack/8153f

As they are 240v I take it no transformer is needed and they are 30, 60 and 90 fire rated.

The next question. I am not an electrician. Do I need to get a certificate? Come time to sell the house will I need to produce evidence of an electrician fitting them?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

http://m.screwfix.com/p/lap-fixed-round-mains-voltage-downlight-brushed-chrome-240v/32433

These are ones I've used. 6 of them. Fitted myself which was easy as I had ceiling down. Not sure if regs say you must get it signed off but I've done mist electrical work in the past and when we sold last house I just got spark to sign it off. Argument is who is to know what you've done while in house. Obviously there will be others that say get electrician in. I'm fairly confident and competent with things like this and tbh it's such a simple job anyway.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> http://m.screwfix.com/p/lap-fixed-round-mains-voltage-downlight-brushed-chrome-240v/32433
> 
> These are ones I've used. 6 of them. Fitted myself which was easy as I had ceiling down. Not sure if regs say you must get it signed off but I've done mist electrical work in the past and when we sold last house I just got spark to sign it off. Argument is who is to know what you've done while in house. Obviously there will be others that say get electrician in. I'm fairly confident and competent with things like this and tbh it's such a simple job anyway.


I'm good enough to do the work, I have been looking and see that building regs doesn't need to be notified however it seems that a certificate would still be required?

I don't want to fall foul of anything that could cause issues.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You will be fine. Just change them.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'm good enough to do the work, I have been looking and see that building regs doesn't need to be notified however it seems that a certificate would still be required?
> 
> I don't want to fall foul of anything that could cause issues.


Just found this in non notifiable section of part p regs. As you are replacing the existing rose with down lights id say you're fine.

Q5: What types of electrical work are 'non-notifiable'?
The following types of work are non-notifiable:
Replacing accessories such as socket-outlets, control switches and ceiling roses


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Just found this in non notifiable section of part p regs. As you are replacing the existing rose with down lights id say you're fine.
> 
> Q5: What types of electrical work are 'non-notifiable'?
> The following types of work are non-notifiable:
> Replacing accessories such as socket-outlets, control switches and ceiling roses


I think this relates to replacing like-for-like though. Not to throw a spanner (or phase tester) in the works....

You'd be best picking up the phone and asking the question of your local Authority chum.

Cooks


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I think this relates to replacing like-for-like though. Not to throw a spanner (or phase tester) in the works....
> 
> You'd be best picking up the phone and asking the question of your local Authority chum.
> 
> Cooks


The "experts" will imo just complicate things. I'm in process of installing a logburner and 4 different installers/shops have given me conflicting reports of what I can/can't do/have.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Our electrician fits the Aurora range of LED downlighters available from most electrical wholesalers or online. 

They do fixed or dimmable, and some that once wired up are plug and play pretty much. 10 year life-warranty I think. The dimmable ones with bezel (so you don't remove the whole unit to change the bulb, just a quater turn) are about £20


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have just installed these

https://www.downlights.co.uk/megaman-versofit.html

in our bedroom along with lightwaverf dimmer.

So far so good, very good light quality and they dim down very well. Have even installed a controller box so they can be controlled from the iphone/android phone. Wife loves this and wants the other light switches changing over in the house now.

The megaman LED bulbs have replaced the last of our normal GU10 bulbs and they give out a very similar amount of light and can be dimmed.


----------

